# Put some java moss in my tank.



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So I got 3 bunches of java moss from my lfs and stuck them on one of my large logs. I didn't tie them down or anything as the wood has some nooks and crannys that seem to keep the java in place. Is that all I have to do? It's not going anywhere as is but I really didn't want to lift up the log to tie it down with fishing string unless I really had to.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It might float away when you got the net in there or a bigger fish barrels into it but itll just float, most java moss does alot better floating then anchored anyways, closer to the lights and have fresh earth air that contains Co2 that it can absorb at the surface.

I have mine tied down because I had no nooks to stick it in to hold it in place. Dont use a red fishing line if your tank is deeper then 18" can cause fish injury as they fail to detect the color red at depths greater then 1 and a half US feet.

Its a slow grower too, I dont dose, got low lights and no Co2 in the water and its taken a few months to get it growing.

Your fish are gonna love it.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Slow grower? I thought this was the stuff that spread like crazy and attached itself to everything! LOL I'm just looking for some plants that get bulky so baby fish have a place to hide... was thinking about getting some swords and mollys... had them as a kid and watching them have babies was always fun. I love the look at heavily planted tanks but my attemps in the past always looked sad.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It does spread like crazy once it is established.

Java Moss


Ive had some for 6 months now, only recently since I stopped doing WC's every week has it started to really grow. it grows about an in every 1-2 weeks now. for the previous 5 months or so it grew maybe that much total.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

But like other plants you don't need to put any under the gravel right? Just make sure it sits still and it should take root to either wood or gravel?


----------

